# AQUATOP CF500 UV FILTER



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any opinions on how long to leave the UV bulb on for this filter?
Is it necessary leave it on all the time? Or just how periodically?
And how often should you replace the bulb?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have the CF400 uv and leave the light on all the time.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the cf500-uv and leave it on all the time as well.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I got a 400 waiting to be set up. Does the light actually work? 
'


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Woundedyak said:


> I got a 400 waiting to be set up. Does the light actually work?
> '


I think so. I have heard that it is a cheap bulb and will need replacing quickly, but mine is working for now.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

My uv has been on for 8 months now. No problems


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the CF500uv and leave mine on 24/7 as well. I think they are recommended to be replaced every 6 months. I am about to order another one. Philips this time.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

how do you know when the bulb is not working anymore?

Does it fade or what?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

kwang said:


> how do you know when the bulb is not working anymore?
> 
> Does it fade or what?


I think it just burns out. That is why they recommend to replace every 6 months.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

It Kindof changes color. The gas traped inside the bulb starts to break down and loose it efectiveness. I have a very coustome UV system on my tank. It is realy overkill for my 125. But as far as the cycle i alternate its time on with the main lights of the tank. When the main lights turn on the uv is off. when the main lights go off. the Uv comes on. One to help lower the abount of energy and amp load on the Circut and two so that any alge blooms in the water caused my the main lights of the tank are destroyed by the UV at night. Sorry If any of that sounds rude or stuck up. But the only reason I know Is I worked for a company who makes small/Very larger UV filters for things Like Fish farms all the way to Large commertial Aquariums. But that is why they recomend replacing every six months, and if you are leaving it on 24/7 I would recomend changing every 3-4 months.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Besides buying the same bulb from the original manufacturer, what other brand(s) can I substitute. My filter is new and I want to know how easy/difficult to install a new bulb.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

Not sure. Never had any dealings with the comercial ones. Ours that we built can be a bit of a hastel if you havent changed them before. but i doubt that the comercial ones are that diffacult.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think changing bulbs is probably straight forward. Using after market bulbs may void any warranty.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

kwang said:


> Besides buying the same bulb from the original manufacturer, what other brand(s) can I substitute. My filter is new and I want to know how easy/difficult to install a new bulb.


I just now ordered a philips 9w germacidal UV bulb. I don't know if it will fit for sure but saw some of the comments and everybody who bought it said it worked fine whether it be for filters, UV filters or air purifiers. I found it on amazon.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Are all 9 watt UV bulb the same? Meaning I can screw any aftermarket UV bulb for my aquatop cf500 cannister?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

kwang said:


> Are all 9 watt UV bulb the same? Meaning I can screw any aftermarket UV bulb for my aquatop cf500 cannister?


I am not sure. I get some mixed answers online and started a thread as well but didn't really get any answers. That is why I chose a bulb where others were saying that this bulb worked but other brand bulbs wouldn't light up. So I guess I will find out in another month when I replace mine. Also...I read where these bulbs have 8000hr lifespans so that is roughly one year if left on 24/7.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

I saw the original 9 watt UV bulb on a website(located in Brea,CA) selling for $12 and it also has 8000 hours of life. 
Does anyone know which, Phillips or the original UV bulb, is better?


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

i just got a cf 400. love it so far.....i plan to turn mine off in about a week. I will run it for 2-3 days after a water change , then turn it off. either way the bulbs I feel are more gimmecky than anything else. Its a very small bulb, can't kill everything, but i'm sure it helps. the cf 400 is still cheaper than most canisters and it comes with the bulb! Even if the thing runs w/o the bulb, its a great value


----------

